# what do you do about non-paintable caulk?



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

So lets say you are looking to repaint a bathroom that the builder just shot some non-paintable caulk around the sink and tub (hey I guess at least he caulked em). How do you deal with this?
Tape the sink, skim with paintable silicon.
Dig it all out and re caulk it?
Paint as much as you can?
Anything else?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I paint it with non-paintable caulk paint. Derr. 

I let the homeowners know the situation & allow them to choose what I do. Never had that problem on an interior though, but lots of times on exteriors.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Non paintable caulk*

I have had luck in the past caulking right over the silicone with an oil base caulking under the name Lexel, you will be able to tell if it is oil base because it will have a caution label. Digging out silicone is very damaging typically.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I paint it with non-paintable caulk paint.


that is by Behr right? Can they color match that at Home Depot?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I have had luck in the past caulking right over the silicone with an oil base caulking under the name Lexel, you will be able to tell if it is oil base because it will have a caution label. Digging out silicone is very damaging typically.


and oil based caulk? Really? never heard of such a thing. I would think that a paintable silicon over a non paintable would be the best but I will have to find some Lexel and give it a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone ever try using Kilz Primer then top coat? It works for me....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I always use an oil based - Either undercoat or stain block, whichever I've got handy at the time. Best to let the h/o know about it tho because it isn't really meant to be painted over. The oil just stops the sissing.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Like someone else, I've put another seam of silicon acrylic caulk over the other caulk. Give it time to adhere. Do it yourselfers and some shower stall installers put that GE caulk around their work. Not only is it unpaintable but in time it's a mildew maker. The other alternative is to get a really good sharp exacto blade and cut it out and then redo it the right way. Hope this helps, pd


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

slap some BIN on it, it might separate out a little bit but by the time you get to the end where you started will be dry and you can touch up the areas that need to be. A few years ago the guy I worked for decided he was actually going to do some field work on a new construction job, about halfway through the day one of us realized that the caulking he bought on the way to the job and was using on all the trim work was actually silicone. so much of owner operator.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

First step:
B-slap idiot builder

Second step:
Insert empty silicone caulk tube into appropriate storage facility on said builder, preferably where little or no sun shines

Third step:
Either
1) Remove/replace
2) Paint
...or...
1) Clean with alcohol (isopropyl) and gently coat with BIN
2) Gently re-coat with BIN
3) Carefully paint


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I've always coated silicone with zinsser's quick 15 to seal it off.

Cheers


----------

